# ***Mini Photo Comp 11 sponsored by AUTO DETOX***



## spitfire

Welcome to the mini photo comp. This is the third in the series sponsored by Auto Detox and we have a great prize for the winner.

The theme for this comp was going to be Flora and Fauna but we've changed it slightly to Flora or Fauna to give you the option. Before submitting your photograph please read the rules carefully.

Rules

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work.
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. At the request of Auto Detox the following will apply to this comp.
*UK postage is included in the prize, if a winner from outside the UK is chosen they will be expected to pay the difference in postage cost* 

Prize








*Purple Haze Pro 200ml*​
Purple Haze has been one of the best-selling Dodo Juice waxes from the moment it was launched, and although the recipe has improved over the years, the guys at Dodo Juice felt it was time to take it to a whole new level. So they added more carnauba and some of the sealant ingredients found in Red Mist end result ? A supercharged version !

A hybrid carnauba wax / sealant for increased durability over the standard Purple Haze.

Now get cracking and good luck:thumb:

Maxtor, Spitfire, and Baz :wave:


----------



## Maxtor

Thanks Spitfire and Baz from Auto Detox. A great prize to be had guys! :thumb:

Happy snapping guys!

Maxtor.


----------



## Auto Detox

Thanks to Maxtor & Spitfire for another great comp' look forward to seeing the entries guys, good luck to everyone :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Gruffs

Me first then.

Hopefully this is a bit better than usual.


----------



## Gruffs

Looks like i might win this one Spitfire 

(Shameless comp. bump)


----------



## Jmax




----------



## spitfire

I must point out the rule on sizing photographs, pictures can't be considered if they fall outwith the 800x 600 size limit.


----------



## Gruffs

spitfire said:


> I must point out the rule on sizing photographs, pictures can't be considered if they fall outwith the 800x 600 size limit.


I'll resize it then i guess. :lol::lol:

EDIT: Done.


----------



## DLC

Right, let's try again!


----------



## Ste T




----------



## chisai

Here's mine.


----------



## buckas

Nice one, thanks to all for the comp - my new 60mm macro's turned up today so will have some fun with it with flowers & insects and get an entry in :thumb:

drew


----------



## Dan J




----------



## Edward101

Well heres my entry, taken on the Prince of Wales Island










Bit different to the other photos, otherwise I think its going to be all flowers :lol:

Very nice pictures so far I have to say :thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG

^ I like that 

Mine..


----------



## andycallaghan

Here's my entry.


----------



## Tabbs

why not give it another go


----------



## lego_man

Hay guys, best of luck to everyone but here is my entry...


----------



## Gary-360




----------



## Gruffs

andycallaghan said:


> I've not got 50 posts, so can't be entered to win a prize.
> But I just wanted to post these two pics of mine........


You've got a few days to get 19 posts in. Get spamming.

Nice pic, lovely finish etc...........

This comp is going along nicely and a few more entrants just makes it more interesting.


----------



## Jon Allen

First comp entry :wave:

Jon :buffer:


----------



## Maxtor

Thanks for all the shots so far guys. :thumb:

Maxtor, Spitfire and AutoDetox

:thumb:


----------



## Trist

Heres mine, down near Poppit Sands, Cardigan West Wales  Cant believe how sharp this pic is straight out of the Nikon D200 :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

My entry (I hope this fits the theme)


----------



## Typhoon 180

Here is a pic of my Youngest Cat:


----------



## Naranto

Photographed in Sweden last year. This colourful plant goes by the less than desireable name of 'Vipers Bugloss' 










Camera: An old Canon G2, point & press.
Exposure: Automatic with Macro.


----------



## Maxtor

Hi all,

We have been talking about the state of the weather of late and have decided to add on another 5 days to get your photos in from the original date that Spitfire posted on the first page.

We hope this will encourage folk to get out and about to get a "winner". We know that the forecast is not much better than of late but we hope it helps you and gives everyone a chance.

Regards,

Maxtor, Spitfire and Baz from Autodetox


----------



## cortinajim

Another from the garden


----------



## Dahl

Here is my entry and it's titled 'Close'.


----------



## technics100

Here is mine..


----------



## NickTB

Taken at the London Marathon!


----------



## Maxtor

Bump :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Keep them coming folks


----------



## Katana

My best effort.


----------



## Rilla

ill submit this 1 if i may:


----------



## andycallaghan

Rilla said:


> ill submit this 1 if i may:


WOW! Nice pic!


----------



## rr dave

My entry for this one...


----------



## Chris200100

Here's my entry










Simples


----------



## pooma

Gonna put this in, may change it before the deadline though if I can get out and do some snapping, hope that's ok.


----------



## jimbo1

some nice pictures here - good luck to everyone


----------



## spitfire

Bump biddy bump


----------



## Shiny

The starfish picture i took on Dawlish Beach on Sunday didn't come out as well as i had hoped, so here's an emerging duck instead.


----------



## bretti_kivi

"hangin' on in there..."


----------



## buckas

when's the last day for entries? thanks


----------



## spitfire

buckas said:


> when's the last day for entries? thanks


Due to the poor weather at the start of the comp, the final date for entries has been extended to Tuesday 13th April:thumb:


----------



## G900GTI

My try


----------



## buckas

spitfire said:


> Due to the poor weather at the start of the comp, the final date for entries has been extended to Tuesday 13th April:thumb:


Coolio :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Daily bump


----------



## Maxtor

Don't forget the size guys! It wont be entered if it is over.:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor

Any more? :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## ozzy

Well after a long look through my pictures, i though this would be a bit giggle :tumbleweed: or is it just me :lol:


----------



## spitfire

ozzy said:


> Well after a long look through my pictures, i though this would be a bit giggle :tumbleweed: or is it just me :lol:
> 
> There's nothing as naughty as nature. lol


----------



## Maxtor

More? 


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor

Bump. :wave:


----------



## spitfire

Remember this closes tomorrow folks.


----------



## Auto Detox

Last day for entries, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## buckas

this'll have to do, didn't get time for other stuff :thumb:










all the best

drew


----------



## spitfire

I won't be here later so take it as read that the comp finishes at 11pm tonight.


----------



## Maxtor

Comp now closed

A big thanks to all who entered and to Autodetox for the prizes. :thumb:

I will talk to Spitfire and we will post up the short-list soon!

Maxtor,Spitfire and Autodetox.


----------



## Gary-360

Has the poll started for this yet, only I can't find it?

Gary


----------



## Auto Detox

Gary-360 said:


> Has the poll started for this yet, only I can't find it?
> 
> Gary


I think Maxtor & Spitfire are still making up the short list Gary


----------



## Lloyd71

buckas said:


> this'll have to do, didn't get time for other stuff :thumb:
> 
> all the best
> 
> drew


That's an absolutely jawdropping shot. Very good work on that one. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Maxtor and I are communicating but we have both been busy at different times. Please be patient till we get our act together:lol:


----------



## Maxtor

Sorry for the delay guys, It should not be long now....you lot should stop posting up corking shots to make it easier for us! :lol::lol::thumb: 



Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire

As above, Maxtor and I have had roughly a 30% disagreement with this one which is testament to the quality of pictures posted. I promise we'll get there soon as debate is ongoing and we're not far away now. It doesn't help that we've been "passing ships in the night" I hope to get the final ten up tomorrow but if not then definately thursday. 

Thanks for your patience:thumb:


----------



## rr dave

just stick them all up! lol


----------



## spitfire

Can anyone see the picture from Buckas in post 57. If you can could you PM it for me.


----------



## Ste T

spitfire said:


> Can anyone see the picture from Buckas in post 57. If you can could you PM it for me.


Pm in your in box buddy, url and img


----------



## spitfire

I've managed to get it in a round about way. Thanks to those who PM'd. The problem seems to be with my comp not connecting to that server today for some reason.


----------

